# Talking abilities?



## Dave (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a simple question. Are cockatiels known to be good talkers? How easily do they learn to speak (or mimic noises)? What does your cockatiel do?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

From what i gather, they're not known for their talking abilities so much as their whistling talents. Some males do talk though. Bailee can do several different whistles, and he's usually pretty quick to pick up new ones.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Can females whistle as well as males??


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're definitely not known for it.  Occasionally you will get a female who can wolf whistle or do another simple whistle, but it's not common. The only sound Cookie ever makes is her contact call. Even before teaching Bailee anything there was an obvious difference, he would chatter to himself (like a loud budgie) whereas Cookie never made any sounds like that.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Both my females do nothing but a one tone chirp.

One of my males talks Noo Noo but Charlie just whistles. Noo's words are pretty clear and he learnt them at about 4 months of age.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Well... Miss Maya knows various things for a female! 

She wolf whistles at least 40-50 times a day (thats a quiet day, probably up to 80 on a loud day like yesterday). She can also say 'pretty' so far, as i have been teaching her 'pretty bird' for about 2 weeks now and she is picking it up fast. Plus she contact calls me a lot, ontop of the wolf whistling... 

Disney is a young female, and she loves to chirp and contact call for Maya or me lol. I have a feeling with Maya wolf whistling so much, Disney is going to pick it up, as she is very vocal for a baby girl, and Maya is very vocal for a lady in general  hehe

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike does the wolf whisle I hope he learns to talk and more whisles as well but only time will tell. Here is a great video from youtube of a talking cockatiel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adUFKwpUCng


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

mine are both still young but I can already tell the difference Georgie girl is quiet other then her loud contact call but Ollie I think might be a chatty boy...lol he is already making all kinds of different noises, I agree with Bea they are definetly not known to be great talkers although I have seen videos of some males that do talk quite well. I have also heard you should not teach them to whistle first as if they do then they won't talk but as mine are still a little young for whistling and talking I have no proof on that other then what I have read.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm trying to get hugs to say pretty boy. we will keep working on it. He will come down with me on my bed and we will just talk to each other. he goes on for a min and stops and waits for me to say something and then he will but in and pretty much tell me i said enough lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I'm trying to get hugs to say pretty boy. we will keep working on it. He will come down with me on my bed and we will just talk to each other. he goes on for a min and stops and waits for me to say something and then he will but in and pretty much tell me i said enough lol.


I always call Ollie pretty boy so I am hoping one day he will pick it up...lol but if he doesn't thats ok


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> I have also heard you should not teach them to whistle first as if they do then they won't talk but as mine are still a little young for whistling and talking I have no proof on that other then what I have read.


We taught Bailee to whistle first, because it's easier. It's true that if you teach them to whistle (more natural/easier) then they won't be as inclined to talk. Bailee was wolf whistling by about 10 weeks old.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Riebie said:


> Can females whistle as well as males??


Not like a male but mine listened to Bea's Bailee once and she copied a few of his whistles. She forgot them now and will only do them if I do them to her. It's not really natural for them to but they can learn it.


----------



## flyingfoal (Aug 1, 2007)

My daughters cockatiel Jacob, who is 6 years old talks a lot. He says my daughter's name, his own name, pretty bird, spoiled bird, do you hear me?, poor bird(leaned the first time we clipped his wings). He also puts the words in different orders. Poor Jacob, spoiled Jacob, Arielle, do you hear me?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

flyingfoal said:


> My daughters cockatiel Jacob, who is 6 years old talks a lot. He says my daughter's name, his own name, pretty bird, spoiled bird, do you hear me?, poor bird(leaned the first time we clipped his wings). He also puts the words in different orders. Poor Jacob, spoiled Jacob, Arielle, do you hear me?


he sounds like a cutie, thats funny he said poor bird when you clipped his wings


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

flyingfoal said:


> My daughters cockatiel Jacob, who is 6 years old talks a lot. He says my daughter's name, his own name, pretty bird, spoiled bird, do you hear me?, poor bird(leaned the first time we clipped his wings). He also puts the words in different orders. Poor Jacob, spoiled Jacob, Arielle, do you hear me?


What a clever boy!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Awww that's cute


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

My tiel millie, can say hello millie, hello whos a pretty girl, with a big wolf whistle at the end (when i got him i thourght he was a girl hence calling him millie and teaching him prety girl lol)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

sarahjayne87 said:


> My tiel millie, can say hello millie, hello whos a pretty girl, with a big wolf whistle at the end (when i got him i thourght he was a girl hence calling him millie and teaching him prety girl lol)


As I was reading I thought wow thats impressive for a female till I got to the end  if he ever gets a girlfriend he will know how to impress her with his pretty girl  isn't it funny how we name them one thing thinking there a certain sex my tiels name is Georgie thought she was male, but she is a female.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sarahjayne87 said:


> My tiel millie, can say hello millie, hello whos a pretty girl, with a big wolf whistle at the end (when i got him i thourght he was a girl hence calling him millie and teaching him prety girl lol)


LOL!! That's so funny.  I agree with Laura, he'll impress any girlfriend he ever gets with that "pretty girl".


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

Been as we thourght he was a girl (he is a pearl and has lost most of the markings so i think im right that he is a boy) we put him in with a male (major) hopeing to breed them in the future, they was to young at the time, and they have formed such a close bond its unreal they are both hand tame and if i take 1 out without the other the other 1 screams the place down lol they both do the wing thing to each other (stick there wings out to make a heart shape) millie just recently has started to shread the paper up in his cage and put it in his water dish i think his ready to breed i was thinking of putting to females in to see if they breed but as there bond is so close im not sure what to do for the best


----------



## tonyo (Aug 8, 2007)

They are not known to be great talkers but, there will occasionally have a great linguist among them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike now does the wolf whisle the come here whisle and can say pretty bird and pretty boy. He is too cute and is learning fast for under 4 months old


----------



## Charlie (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi there

I'm new to the forum and have asked for advice on another topic (if anyone fancies a look!)

I have a tiel called Chico, male, not sure what breed as I get confused (I think cinnamon). He talks, took him a while but now won't shut up, in fact I have been saying shut up to him from the beginning and it's the one sentence he won't say!! Does he know something???

Anyway, he wolf whistles, another whistle is 3 notes together then 2 up and down, he says, cheeky cheeky chico, cheeky chico, hello, what you doing, going outside, eat your carrot, chooooocho (our dogs name) plus a few others. His talking is very clear and everyone that meets him falls in love.

(My question on the other topic was about his screeching and constant flirting with his shadow or refelection in glass - would another cockatiel in another cage next to him calm him or make him more screechy?? Thanks for any input on other message I posted)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

update  today my Mom heard Spike say good boy, what are you doing, I love you and laugh like my Mom does. He also said I love you bird  He mixes up what he knows. I can't believe he can say this already, I brang him home on July 6th  He is about four months old. He also knows step up,down and fly away (he will flap his wings) Just thought I would give everyone an update. I am too proud of him


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Anyway, he wolf whistles, another whistle is 3 notes together then 2 up and down, he says, cheeky cheeky chico, cheeky chico, hello, what you doing, going outside, eat your carrot, chooooocho (our dogs name) plus a few others. His talking is very clear and everyone that meets him falls in love.


 Chico is so smart! I didn't realise so many males were good talkers, but there seem to be lots here!


----------

